# CALENDAR



## N2TORTS (Oct 5, 2012)

Josh
Administrator
92373
RE: The 5th Annual Tortoise Calendar Photo Contest is HERE! 
"JD: what you were told was to just email a photo 5 megapixels or larger. We made the process MORE simple this year. With all the submissions we get, there's no way we can double check your work and get back to all of you for revisions."

*NO JOSH YOUR WRONG THIS IS WHAT I WAS TOLD BY ONE OF YOUR MODS! AND THATS EXACTLY WHAT I DID....IF YOUR GETTING TO BIG MAYBE RECURIT SOME HELP OR JUST ASK!

"When you put it into your computer from the camera, don't make it smaller. Just save it as is. If your computer picture program automatically re-sizes your pictures, then I don't know what to tell you. DON'T use photobucket for this contest because photobucket automatically re-sizes the pictures to smaller (less pixels) pictures."

GO LOOK BACK ON THE ORIGINAL THREAD YOU LOCKED!~

BAD BUSINESS BUDDY!*


----------



## dmmj (Oct 5, 2012)

I think this is something better handled by PM.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 6, 2012)

JD: If you'll notice, it says, "...if your computer program automatically re-sizes them, I don't know what to tell you."

Evidently your computer automatically re-sizes the pictures. You aren't the only one who sent pictures too small to be accepted. Its too bad, because I'm sure your picture was a beauty. 

I am not computer literate and don't know from pixels, however, I DO know that if the picture is too big to view completely on one screen, it is an ok size for the contest. If the picture fits the screen, its probably too small.


----------

